# Sharp taste of IPA dry hopped Citra



## Miran (6/9/20)

I used cooper IPA malt extract with single hop; Citra. Boiling citra for 20 minutes with DME adding IPA extract then. I am doing 9 to 10 literes batches so I used about half a kilo DME and 200 grams dextrose (I guess too much) with 800 grams IPA extract. 15 gram Cita added to boil for 20 minutes. Initial gravity about 1.058. Dry hopped after one week with more 15 grams citra. Dry yeast provided with package for 23 liters batch used for 9 liter batch.

Tasting beer after four weeks, the palate tastes too sharp to me with some eastery taste (starnge extreme sweetness with little bit bitterness). I am in Darwin and temperature is alittle bit high ( I guess during days that I am not in home around 30 to 32 deg C even fan is running).

Should I balme temperature and high yeast pitch for this sharp palate or it is due to using Citra?Any way I start turning on AC to keep the room temperarure 24 to 28 deg C.


----------



## kadmium (7/9/20)

If it's a hot, burning sharp taste that's Fusel Alcohol which yeast produces when fermented too hot. 30c is way too hot. 24 is even way too hot. You need to be fermenting around 18c. Too much yeast won't do anything, fermenting hot will. 

Only other option at that temp is Kveik yeast which like 30c and above. 

Not sure what IBU the extract adds, but I wouldn't say there is anywhere near enough hops to create hop burn.


----------



## philrob (7/9/20)

I agree the high fermentation temperature is the likely culprit here.
I don't think the yeast is overpitched. Most homebrewers underpitch anyway, and the one packet in 9 litres sounds OK to me. I brew 25 litre batches, and always grow up a smakpak on the stirplate to 2 or 3 volumes before I consider it adequate.


----------



## Miran (7/9/20)

kadmium said:


> If it's a hot, burning sharp taste that's Fusel Alcohol which yeast produces when fermented too hot. 30c is way too hot. 24 is even way too hot. You need to be fermenting around 18c. Too much yeast won't do anything, fermenting hot will.
> 
> Only other option at that temp is Kveik yeast which like 30c and above.
> 
> Not sure what IBU the extract adds, but I wouldn't say there is anywhere near enough hops to create hop burn.


Got it. About this Kevik... I am washing and re using dry yeast that I have used and they works well. Can I do the same with Kevik ones? Where do you suggest to get it? Tnx for reply


----------



## kadmium (7/9/20)

Yes, you can reuse the Kveik I believe. I have not brewed with it personally, so I can't recommend a particular strain. Not sure what your LHBS is like, but there are quite a lot of strains available. And while @KegLand-com-au have had some issues with their blogs, they do have an article about Kveik which is pretty good. You can see it here: Getting Started with Kveik | Kegland Blog and they do stock quite a variety usually, and while postage may be a bit far / slow for you from there to Brisbane, at least you can look at all the strains and decide what you prefer. I do believe there are dry yeast Kveik too LalBrew - Premium Voss Kveik Yeast x 11g (Norwegian High Temperature Ale) - Lallemand so perhaps your LHBS can get you some in.


----------



## Hangover68 (7/9/20)

I've heard from others using Kveik that when you re-use it you only need about 1/4 for the next brew, i have a couple of packs to try out when it gets warmer.


----------

